# Attitudinal Psyche



## Jaune

Have you heard of this personality theory system? I'm pretty sure someone posted a thread for it before, but I don't feel like looking for it. Any thoughts? Here's an intro if you feel like reading: https://www.attitudinalpsyche.com/the-basics/

If you feel like taking a test for it, what are your results? Here's the test: https://www.attitudinalpsyche.com/take-the-test/

My results:

* *




LFEV is the Attitudinal Psyche type that best understands the processes that affect the behavior of others. They focus on being experts of style, hygiene and tidiness. This type prefers to let others do what they want and they note when their actions produce exceptional results. LFEVs do not mind being told what to do as long as the rationale makes sense. They are more interested in exploring how tastes and emotional responses affect each other rather than a specific result they can achieve from either. They don’t mind ignoring their own willpower temporarily until deciding the best conclusion on a further step they should take towards a goal. They want to see their ideas to total conclusion even if someone else must be given the responsibility to finish out their vision. LFEVs hope that experimenting with their appearance will make them less self-conscious when communicating emotions as they desire harmony between their personal comforts and emotions. This type categorizes their emotions that surface according to their own logic but can become anxious if they can’t understand what feelings they should or shouldn’t express.


----------



## Alana

I'm an ELVF, though after reading the theory, I think I might be an ELFV.


----------



## 74893H

I actually found this theory because of @TABASCO's signature! I find it really interesting, I wish there was more material around about it, it seems pretty solid. I'm an ELVF, it has me down to a T.


----------



## StinkyBambi

I got FEVL. Is this good?????


----------



## VoicesofSpring

The test sounds interesting, I took it before reading anything about the theory, and the result ended up VLEF.
The synthese description of the type could fit, but reading the other 24 profiles and digesting how this theory works will be needed before any conclusion.

Thanks for sharing OP.


----------



## Siggy

VLEF


* *




VLEFs are the most academic minded and argumentative out of all Attitudinal Psyche types. They make quick decisions about how to act, without questioning their decisions too much. This type is very curious about the world and is interested in the theoretical views of others, no matter how complex. Through expanding their mind, they find a logical path to their ambitions, always open to new ideas and theories. VLEFs refuse to feel any particular way until they are ready to do so. They can be extremely averse to those who apply emotional pressure to them. This type is skeptical of the strong emotions of other people, and will hide their own expressions if they don’t feel safe in expressing them. VLEFs spend so much time in their motivated intellect that they overlook their own health from time to time. VLEFs appreciate anyone who decisively takes care of food, chores, and other practical tasks.
[HR][/HR]*1V – Confident Volition*

VLEFs set their own priorities after exploring the rationale for their decisions. They feel no need in adjusting their volition and willpower to what others desire, unless they have a chance to test it out themselves. They take charge without spending more energy than they have to. Sometimes this means VLEFs will delegate responsibilities to people in a room without necessarily being open to options. They tend to trust their own decisions and find confidence in stating their identity and accomplishments openly. They persuade people to complete their aims by walking them through a logical explanation and being totally open to any logical input given back to them. If no one is qualified to achieve the goal, VLEFs eagerly do it themselves without consulting anyone of the appropriateness. VLEFs may challenge the character of others who decide to invade their emotions and criticize them without regard for any of the VLEF’s insecurity. VLEFs turn from heartbreak and other difficult emotions to focus on their work and come back with a new perspective on life. This type commits to their goals even if their lifestyle is not comfortable or particularly optimal health-wise.
[HR][/HR]*2L – Flexible Logic*

VLEFs explain the inner workings of their projects. They easily explain what drives them to learn subject matter in depth and can encourage others to figure things out for themselves as well. VLEFs spend much time comparing knowledge with people through discussion and this can lead to arguments where they challenge and push others to make decisions. This type is interested in the political arguments of others and feels a special connection to those who harbor unending skepticism towards ideas. They hope others take their feelings into consideration during a debate and will gladly adjust their ideas to meet any logical level of communication. Whether you are an expert or a novice, VLEFs will help you to understand an idea through open explanations. This type may make personal remarks during an argument, which serves to explore the feelings between them and other people. They pick up on those who are offended and may respond with anger or aggression if others don’t remain patient with them. VLEFs spend time philosophizing about the origin of emotions. They delight in talking with others who question their beliefs. This type rarely applies their intellect to improving their living conditions as this is seen as mostly unneeded until it interferes with their desires.
[HR][/HR]*3E – Insecure Emotions*

VLEFs analyze the meaning of their friendships with a lot of unsure skepticism regarding their own emotions. They measure the drive of every new person in their lives and wonder if they should feel comfortable to express themselves in any given instance. This type may avoid or extensively argue with anyone who is emotionally volatile and can point out any discrepancy of past and present emotions that are expressed. VLEFs already find difficulty in accepting their own emotions, so hearing the unfiltered emotions of others can be bewildering. They tend to preoccupy themselves with their ambitions until they are ready to explore the deep reasons for their emotions. Sometimes VLEFs tease people who show all of their personal emotions in an attempt to calm any fears within themselves. VLEFs easily remind people when they are being too loud or extreme and can employ sneering disdain to keep them from escalating further. This type may mistake emotional upheavals with their unmet biological needs.
[HR][/HR]*4F – Oblivious Physics*

VLEFs can adapt to living conditions as long as they can freely pursue their goals. They may go for some time without updating their appearance, then radically alter their aesthetic to fit whatever supports their life goals. This type may think their decline of health can be solved with toughening their willpower, but will easily listen to advice from others who are more versed in self care. VLEFs work hard, but they know how to enjoy the comforts afforded by their income. To this type, part of the point of achieving their aim is to live a more enjoyable existence. This type feels more emotionally safe when their physical needs are provided for. VLEFs appreciate other people who do not pressure them to feel a certain way. They want optimal health with the least amount of energy given. They appreciate efficient principles in order to take care of themselves. This type benefits from those who remind them about health and household matters.


----------



## Rong Wong

ELVF


* *





ELVFs are great storytellers. They can make a person feel anything through their crafty use of language. They can negotiate their responsibilities through logical discussion. ELVFs do not have much willpower to take care of everyday tasks and this can be a great cause of anxiety within them. This type spends time developing their deep feelings through exploration of the mind. They enjoy entertaining others with interesting knowledge, while scanning unknown corners of reality to gain even more insight. ELVFs are intrigued by the bizarre and theoretical. Materialistic desires do not affect their actions unless they play a direct role in reaching an emotion the ELVF desires. This type has a deep anxiety towards how to create their goals and this can cause them to ignore their physical needs. They often attempt to meet their goals through heavy research and strong emotional motivation rather than dwelling on the needed energy to start a task. ELVFs may drift without motivation or go into periods of spirited productivity. This depends on if their life goals bring them emotional satisfaction and basic material security.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ELVF 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soop

ELVF

ELVFs are great storytellers. They can make a person feel anything through their crafty use of language. They can negotiate their responsibilities through logical discussion. ELVFs do not have much willpower to take care of everyday tasks and this can be a great cause of anxiety within them. This type spends time developing their deep feelings through exploration of the mind. They enjoy entertaining others with interesting knowledge, while scanning unknown corners of reality to gain even more insight. ELVFs are intrigued by the bizarre and theoretical. Materialistic desires do not affect their actions unless they play a direct role in reaching an emotion the ELVF desires. This type has a deep anxiety towards how to create their goals and this can cause them to ignore their physical needs. They often attempt to meet their goals through heavy research and strong emotional motivation rather than dwelling on the needed energy to start a task. ELVFs may drift without motivation or go into periods of spirited productivity. This depends on if their life goals bring them emotional satisfaction and basic material security.

This is not the result I was expecting. I think I'm actually probably an LEFV or an LEVF.


----------



## Jaune

soop said:


> ELVF
> 
> ELVFs are great storytellers. They can make a person feel anything through their crafty use of language. They can negotiate their responsibilities through logical discussion. ELVFs do not have much willpower to take care of everyday tasks and this can be a great cause of anxiety within them. This type spends time developing their deep feelings through exploration of the mind. They enjoy entertaining others with interesting knowledge, while scanning unknown corners of reality to gain even more insight. ELVFs are intrigued by the bizarre and theoretical. Materialistic desires do not affect their actions unless they play a direct role in reaching an emotion the ELVF desires. This type has a deep anxiety towards how to create their goals and this can cause them to ignore their physical needs. They often attempt to meet their goals through heavy research and strong emotional motivation rather than dwelling on the needed energy to start a task. ELVFs may drift without motivation or go into periods of spirited productivity. This depends on if their life goals bring them emotional satisfaction and basic material security.
> 
> This is not the result I was expecting. I think I'm actually probably an LEFV or an LEVF.


I got this result the same time I took it and also suspect myself to be an LEFV. I get different results each time so I feel as though this test is unreliable, although I like the idea of the system.


----------



## Jaune

Noyau Obscur said:


> The test sounds interesting, I took it before reading anything about the theory, and the result ended up VLEF.
> The synthese description of the type could fit, but reading the other 24 profiles and digesting how this theory works will be needed before any conclusion.
> 
> Thanks for sharing OP.


Yeah, I agree. For me it's hard typing myself based on the 24 profiles since they aren't so detailed yet, and some of them have fairly similar descriptions. But I don't think the test is reliable.


----------



## Jaune

Pizzafari said:


> I actually found this theory because of @TABASCO's signature! I find it really interesting, I wish there was more material around about it, it seems pretty solid. I'm an ELVF, it has me down to a T.


Same, I like the system and hope that people produce more material about it!


----------



## StinkyBambi

i dont understand it what does it mean it says i got FEVL


----------



## 74893H

Seokjaunnie said:


> Same, I like the system and hope that people produce more material about it!


It's looking like the test might be a bit biased though, nearly everyone's getting ELVF! The test was pretty confusing. My actual result was LEVF or LEFV but I managed to work out what my actual type is on my own thankfully.


----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## Jaune

StinkyBambi said:


> i dont understand it what does it mean it says i got FEVL


Here's the type description for FEVL:


* *




FEVL is the Attitudinal Psyche type most transformative through the physical environment. Regardless of their introversion, they are highly active and socially aware, preferring to indulge their emotions through their senses. This type relates to the moods of people and is sensitive to the perceptions of others. FEVLs strive to follow through on commitments, even if they do not always happen. Their charisma and practicality smooths over issues and worries of their obligations. They have bold styles that represent their emotional preferences and transformation of their identities. FEVLs trust other people to inform them if their emotions make logical sense. This type is detached from the logical puzzles of life because they focus on the enjoyment of everyone rather than how it operates on a theoretical level. They take in information as it comes, never too worried to make immediate sense of everything.

1F – Confident Physics
FEVLs privately attend to their hunger, health, and comfort. They take care of their bodies in a way that suits their needs. This type wears specific styles and has strong opinions of their own aesthetic preferences. However, they avoid creating or changing environments that may make others emotionally uneasy. FEVLs are unwilling to compromise their living habits, especially when told what to do. They defend their lifestyles even if some aspects are unhealthy. This type does not spend much time trying to understand what their beliefs have to do with their emotional states or the feelings of others. They accept their feelings as they are and tend to keep them under control unless they serve a purpose to the greater good. FEVLs doubt their capabilities and they often confront their goals with the tools they are confident in. They can fear how any expectations they build up might limit them from getting the comfort they desire. They come to know who they are through their diligence in constructing their environment. FEVLs are the true type of happiness through living life without worry or over-seriousness.

2E – Flexible Emotion
FEVLs enjoy exploring the intuitive nature of everyone. They spend time listening to the complaints, joy, and emotional tension of others while remaining calm and patient. This type adapts their mood to those around them in order to bring harmony to the emotional and physical environment. They may naturally and slyly adjust their tone, posture and expression in order to maximally curate the atmosphere of a room. However, FEVLs do not hesitate to adopt a rude attitude in response to those who tell them what to do. They wish to be given space to decide their next actions and prefer that others work with them in this arena. They are creative with their expressions yet prefer to have a calm demeanor. This type does not rely on logical correctness to guide their emotional inspiration, as they feel most theoretical information is cut and dry. FEVLs have an intuitive sense of what appeals to people and quickly learn the art of adjusting their volatile moods and opinions to be more acceptable. This type naturally puts people at ease by fixing their physical needs and being patient with their emotional state.

3V – Insecure Volition
FEVLs are suspicious of others who they perceive to be attempting to control them. At the same time, they lack the confidence needed to ensure their own aims are on the right track. However, they remain confident in knowing what they find physically and emotionally comfortable. They prefer to reach their goals at their own pace. This type seeks out the advice of others in order to understand any options for action they may have, even if they are not interested in most of the options. FEVLs desire a concise explanation of how to move forward in whatever it is they’ve chosen to do. They feel the need to spend as little time as possible going over endless information that is irrelevant to the goals they worry about. They want to review how they feel about their responsibilities with others to clarify which aim or desire is the best to choose. Sometimes FEVLs feel lost in their identity and the right philosophy can inspire more confidence in their character. FEVLs are anxious of people who expect them to make all the decisions without a discussion. This type appreciates others who compliment their efforts and do not pressure their decisions.

4L – Oblivious Logic
FEVLs are not interested in endless discussion of the philosophical underpinnings of knowledge. Rather, they prefer to quickly incorporate meaning and facts based on whatever other ventures they have going on in their lives. They see humans as operating based on their moods, confidence, and resources. This type allows others to correct their assumptions without becoming too offended if they were incorrect. If their beliefs do not inhibit their plans and desires in the physical realm, they do not waste time questioning them. FEVLs rely on experts to explain difficult concepts, especially if the advice can improve their lifestyles. They prefer concise answers to the occasional questions they may have about how the world works. This type listens kindly to anyone who seems the most confident about a topic of interest. FEVLs will only remember the personally important parts of a lengthy explanation of concepts.


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Seokjaunnie said:


> Yeah, I agree. For me it's hard typing myself based on the 24 profiles since they aren't so detailed yet, and some of them have fairly similar descriptions. But I don't think the test is reliable.


Why did you not find it reliable ?
I'm reserving my opinion when I will have time to dive into the whole theory.


----------



## Suntide

My friend sent me a link to this test a couple weeks ago. When I took it I got FELV. She showed me the description and I really didn't relate at all. So then she suggested FEVL to me and I read that description, and that one sounded _much_ more accurate. So I guess I'm FEVL.

Don't know what the hell any of it really means but it's interesting I suppose. I'll need to look more into it at some point.


----------



## Pippi

ELVF


* *




ELVFs are great storytellers. They can make a person feel anything through their crafty use of language. They can negotiate their responsibilities through logical discussion. ELVFs do not have much willpower to take care of everyday tasks and this can be a great cause of anxiety within them. This type spends time developing their deep feelings through exploration of the mind. They enjoy entertaining others with interesting knowledge, while scanning unknown corners of reality to gain even more insight. ELVFs are intrigued by the bizarre and theoretical. Materialistic desires do not affect their actions unless they play a direct role in reaching an emotion the ELVF desires. This type has a deep anxiety towards how to create their goals and this can cause them to ignore their physical needs. They often attempt to meet their goals through heavy research and strong emotional motivation rather than dwelling on the needed energy to start a task. ELVFs may drift without motivation or go into periods of spirited productivity. This depends on if their life goals bring them emotional satisfaction and basic material security.

1E – Confident Emotions

ELVFs express their emotions without hesitation. This type will use eloquent language to express whatever feeling moves them. They are confident in their personal values and will argue for them easily, often citing many detailed ideas they’ve gathered throughout their lives. ELVFs understand how to present generally boring facts in an entertaining way. However, their motivation to entertain depends on how much passion they have for the activity. It is difficult to tell an ELVF what to do and how to feel. They often have a negative emotional reaction to feeling pressured to act a certain way and will outright reject those who try to do so. Taking care of their physical health is last on their minds, as they are mostly interested in the activities of the imagination. ELVFs prefer to tell you a story about what motivates them in life rather than maintain their living spaces. They will easily assert their independence over anyone who challenges their emotions.

2L – Flexible Logic

ELVFs will go into great detail to explain the inner workings of their emotions. They delight in guiding people through different schools of thought while exploring the unknown. They remain unambiguous in their explanations of how they feel. ELVFs enjoy logical puzzles and will involve others in solving them, always looking for the taboo and deeply hidden constructs. This type spends large quantities of time gaining knowledge. In this process, they support their emotional values and confident feelings. They research easier ways to accomplish their goals when they do not have the willpower. ELVFs use logic in a theoretical way and rarely apply it to making their physical routines more functional. They believe they can always take their time in figuring out how the physical and logical worlds come together. They deeply care about the reasoning behind their actions. Motivations must make sense enough to act upon them or they may drive themselves mad. This type allows their intense interests in subject matter to occupy most of their time. ELVFs can research something thoroughly and ignore their bodily needs.

3V – Insecure Volition

ELVFs refuse to be pushed to make a move. They will often use their mood to regulate their motivation. This type may struggle to accept responsibilities that do not align with their personal values and will question anyone who suggests otherwise. ELVFs wish to construct arguments that better help them commit to any particular course of action. Sometimes this type makes promises to accomplish goals that they genuinely care about, then struggle to complete them when time arrives. Being told how to act will often trigger an emotional outburst from an ELVF. Even if they don’t act out, they will be experiencing explosive feelings internally. When this type is unsure of the next steps to take, they appreciate someone who can explain out all the options they have moving forward. They feel even more confident in acting when an emotionally stable person guides them through continuing on in their personal goals and development, as responsibilities involving their health and chores give them the most anxiety. ELVFs want a logical clarification before incorporating the advice of others.

4F – Oblivious Physics

ELVFs often detach from their bodies to spend time in their imaginative fantasies. This spiritual type is not materialistic unless it specifically aids in their creative fantasy. They wear a basic fashion although their styles are often eccentric, bizarre and sometimes taboo. They base everything they do on whatever emotion, feeling or epiphany that’s currently transpiring within their minds. Sometimes ELVFs confuse their physical symptoms with their emotional states and aren’t quite sure how to resolve it. They may attempt to feel better by adjusting their mood to a more positive one. However, this type prefers to take the advice of others who confidently know how to use resources. ELVFs use their strong logic to understand the basics of how to best maintain their homes and invest their money. They do not anticipate what materials they may need and address them only when they must. They can forget their belongings and appointments without having a trusted confidante around to remind them. ELVFs believe they are engaged in their imaginations far too much to be picky about food and clothing.




interesting


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I got *LEFV*

LEFV is one of the most philosophical Attitudinal Psyche types. This type tends to endlessly fixate on understanding how people and ideas interact in reality. LEFVs generally believe they should remain open to all people’s emotional responses, and will combine all they’ve learned about aesthetics and reactions into a logical conclusion. LEFVs tend to be intrigued by theoretical subjects, mainly – but fashion, cooking, and other subjects of the physical world can manifest in their psyche from time to time. The abstract nature of the LEFV is due to their aggressive intellectual pursuit that does not necessarily relate to life goals. This type wants to be able to interact and engage with whomever can give them new things to conceptualize. LEFVs may resort to extremes when it comes to getting things done in their practical lives. This type greatly appreciates others who consistently provide feedback on new ways to take care of their needs. They may go from overworking themselves – to pushing off physical needs entirely, though, they are very open to outside assessments of their own limitations.
1L – Confident Logic

LEFVs have an unwavering thirst for new knowledge. They believe they can construct and deconstruct any sort of new information or philosophy so long as the information is available. Though this type is confident in their own capabilities in logic, they are rather skeptical of others’ abilities in this domain. Out of all 1L types, this type may have a bit more trouble verbalizing intellectual disagreements due to their shy nature. This, however, does not stop them from trying to build their arguments and lightly presenting them to others – carefully mitigating anything that could be perceived as condescension. This sort of behavior may enable the LEFV to present their arguments as generalities rather than strict logical points. LEFV’s most dominant arguments arise in the opinions of value, health, and aesthetic. This Attitudinal Psyche type is always positioning themselves in ways that leads to more knowledge and insight. They confidently navigate the ever changing tide of scientific thought.
2E – Flexible Emotion

LEFVs believe that encouraging pleasant social environments is ideal. They may insist that the vibe or atmosphere of a room remain relaxed and fun loving. This can even lead to encouraging raucous environments so long as all participants are on board. Never too obscene, most of their humor is subtle and clever. They hide their judgments in light hearted word play. LEFVs tend to agree that human communication should always be an open avenue, and may struggle to find boundaries when it comes to what they actually want out of a relationship. LEFVs have a keen eye for art that is unique and unusual. They enjoy discussing possible meanings and depth related to the conception of art or music.
3F – Insecure Physics

LEFVs may have trouble when it comes to understanding their lifestyle in the physical world. They are generally unsure of what the best method is to improve their health and practical skills. They can go from over-investing in healthy eating, intensive exercise, and strict lifestyle principles – to totally ignoring any effect of the outside world’s affect on the body. This lack of assuredness in these realms can sometimes give the LEFV their trademark melancholy nature. The accepting and thoughtful tendencies of this type combined with the internal anxiety over their surroundings, gives the LEFV a both serious, and goofy undertone to everything they say. There’s a subconscious layering of communication that they do not unpack unless it’s directly asked what it is they mean.
4V – Oblivious Volition

LEFVs are generally agreeable when it comes to their identity and desires. They may appear as if they are afraid to offend others, but in reality, it’s solely their willingness to go with whatever the other party wishes. LEFVs tend to understand that the world is massively expansive and emotional and willpower related decisions are largely relative. Hence, when LEFVs make decisions, they focus on immediate answers that can be obtained from the world. There is no desire to endlessly discover how they can have an affect on their own and others’ willpower. LEFVs are true minimalists when it comes to tough decision making. They go with what makes sense, and look for credible sources to help them decide as quickly as possible. This aspect of the type lends itself to their non-offensive nature – always encouraging an agreeable relationship, while acquiring exactly what is needed to move onto the next step.


----------



## tanstaafl28

VLFE: The Enterpriser

VLFE is the attitudinal psyche type most willing to dive into new and cutting edge endeavors. They tend to be long-term thinkers who constantly assess what exactly it is they want out of life. The focus on their own particular desires lends itself to the entrepreneurial mind of the VLFE. They will often attain high level positions in their careers in order to affect change in whichever way they desire. VLFEs have an innate awareness of how to climb the hierarchical ladder in a career or academic setting. Consequently, VLFE is one of the most common types found in leadership. Tactical thinking comes easily for this type, which makes them fierce competitors to those who wish to engage. Though academia is the main domain of the VLFE, having a highly competitive nature results in them being one of the few types with low physics to excel in professional sports. In comparison to other 3F types, they are the most represented in this domain.

Tria: The Creators

My only deviation is I don't really care about hierarchy or high level positions. I didn't excel at academia right away. It took me years to learn the correct discipline and skills to do well in school.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Eset said:


> AP draws it's own correlation with Enneagram.
> 
> I will list them, and then I will see how they match with my theory on AP + MBTI correlation.
> 
> FVLE: 2, 7, 9 ⟵ ESTP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 7, Average match with 9, Bad match with 2.
> FLVE: 9, 5, 8 ⟵ ISTP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 9, Good match with 5, Good match with 8.
> EVLF: 7, 8, 9 ⟵ ENFP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 7, Bad match with 8, Good match with 9.
> ELVF: 4, 6, 9 ⟵ INFP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 4, Good match with 6, Good match with 9.
> LVFE: 7, 9, 1 ⟵ INTJ Predictions ⟶ Bad match with 7, Average match with 9, Good match with 1.
> LFVE: 1, 6, 9 ⟵ INTP Predictions ⟶ Average match with 1, Good match with 6, Good match with 9.
> EVFL: 7, 6, 3 ⟵ ESFP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 7, Average match with 6, Good match with 3.
> EFVL: 6, 7, 2 ⟵ ESFJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 6, Average match with 7, Good match with 2.
> VLFE: 8, 7, 5 ⟵ ENTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 8, Good match with 7, Good match with 5.
> VFLE: 8, 3, 7 ⟵ ESTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 8, Good match with 3, Average match with 7.
> ELFV: 6, 4, 9 ⟵ INFP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 6, Good match with 4, Good match with 9.
> EFLV: 7, 9, 6 ⟵ ISFP Predictions ⟶ Good match with 7, Good match with 9, Average match with 6.
> VFEL: 8, 6, 2 ⟵ ESTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 8, Good match with 6, Bad match with 2.
> VEFL: 3, 1, 7 ⟵ ISTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 3, Good match with 1, Bad match with 7.
> LFEV: 6, 1, 4 ⟵ ENFJ Predictions ⟶ Average match with 6, Good match with 1, Good match with 4.
> LEFV: 2, 3, 1 ⟵ INFJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 2, Bad match with 3, Good match with 1.
> VLEF: 6, 8, 1 ⟵ ENTJ Predictions ⟶ Average match with 6, Good match with 8, Good match with 1.
> VELF: 3, 7, 8 ⟵ INTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 3, Bad match with 7, Good match with 8.
> FLEV: 5, 9, 3 ⟵ ISFP Predictions ⟶ Average match with 5, Good match with 9, Average match with 3.
> FELV: 2, 6, 9 ⟵ ESFP Predictions ⟶ Average match with 2, Average match with 6, Good match with 9.
> LVEF: 6, 5, 9 ⟵ INTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 6, Good match with 5, Good match with 9.
> LEVF: 1, 9, 6 ⟵ INFJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 1, Good match with 9, Good match with 6.
> FVEL: 9, 4, 5 ⟵ ISTJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 9, Average match with 4, Good match with 5.
> FEVL: 9, 2, 7 ⟵ ISFJ Predictions ⟶ Good match with 9, Good match with 2, Bad match with 7.


I notice ENTP isn't represented. Odd.


----------



## Andy 8184

FELV, the aesthete.... I don't like it.


----------



## HolyMoony

Alana said:


> I'm an ELVF, though after reading the theory, I think I might be an ELFV.


I score highest on ELVF on test and that's probably true but also the second best option for me is ELFV. I both suck at F and V.


----------



## HolyMoony

Pippi said:


> ELVF
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELVFs are great storytellers. They can make a person feel anything through their crafty use of language. They can negotiate their responsibilities through logical discussion. ELVFs do not have much willpower to take care of everyday tasks and this can be a great cause of anxiety within them. This type spends time developing their deep feelings through exploration of the mind. They enjoy entertaining others with interesting knowledge, while scanning unknown corners of reality to gain even more insight. ELVFs are intrigued by the bizarre and theoretical. Materialistic desires do not affect their actions unless they play a direct role in reaching an emotion the ELVF desires. This type has a deep anxiety towards how to create their goals and this can cause them to ignore their physical needs. They often attempt to meet their goals through heavy research and strong emotional motivation rather than dwelling on the needed energy to start a task. ELVFs may drift without motivation or go into periods of spirited productivity. This depends on if their life goals bring them emotional satisfaction and basic material security.
> 
> 1E – Confident Emotions
> 
> ELVFs express their emotions without hesitation. This type will use eloquent language to express whatever feeling moves them. They are confident in their personal values and will argue for them easily, often citing many detailed ideas they’ve gathered throughout their lives. ELVFs understand how to present generally boring facts in an entertaining way. However, their motivation to entertain depends on how much passion they have for the activity. It is difficult to tell an ELVF what to do and how to feel. They often have a negative emotional reaction to feeling pressured to act a certain way and will outright reject those who try to do so. Taking care of their physical health is last on their minds, as they are mostly interested in the activities of the imagination. ELVFs prefer to tell you a story about what motivates them in life rather than maintain their living spaces. They will easily assert their independence over anyone who challenges their emotions.
> 
> 2L – Flexible Logic
> 
> ELVFs will go into great detail to explain the inner workings of their emotions. They delight in guiding people through different schools of thought while exploring the unknown. They remain unambiguous in their explanations of how they feel. ELVFs enjoy logical puzzles and will involve others in solving them, always looking for the taboo and deeply hidden constructs. This type spends large quantities of time gaining knowledge. In this process, they support their emotional values and confident feelings. They research easier ways to accomplish their goals when they do not have the willpower. ELVFs use logic in a theoretical way and rarely apply it to making their physical routines more functional. They believe they can always take their time in figuring out how the physical and logical worlds come together. They deeply care about the reasoning behind their actions. Motivations must make sense enough to act upon them or they may drive themselves mad. This type allows their intense interests in subject matter to occupy most of their time. ELVFs can research something thoroughly and ignore their bodily needs.
> 
> 3V – Insecure Volition
> 
> ELVFs refuse to be pushed to make a move. They will often use their mood to regulate their motivation. This type may struggle to accept responsibilities that do not align with their personal values and will question anyone who suggests otherwise. ELVFs wish to construct arguments that better help them commit to any particular course of action. Sometimes this type makes promises to accomplish goals that they genuinely care about, then struggle to complete them when time arrives. Being told how to act will often trigger an emotional outburst from an ELVF. Even if they don’t act out, they will be experiencing explosive feelings internally. When this type is unsure of the next steps to take, they appreciate someone who can explain out all the options they have moving forward. They feel even more confident in acting when an emotionally stable person guides them through continuing on in their personal goals and development, as responsibilities involving their health and chores give them the most anxiety. ELVFs want a logical clarification before incorporating the advice of others.
> 
> 4F – Oblivious Physics
> 
> ELVFs often detach from their bodies to spend time in their imaginative fantasies. This spiritual type is not materialistic unless it specifically aids in their creative fantasy. They wear a basic fashion although their styles are often eccentric, bizarre and sometimes taboo. They base everything they do on whatever emotion, feeling or epiphany that’s currently transpiring within their minds. Sometimes ELVFs confuse their physical symptoms with their emotional states and aren’t quite sure how to resolve it. They may attempt to feel better by adjusting their mood to a more positive one. However, this type prefers to take the advice of others who confidently know how to use resources. ELVFs use their strong logic to understand the basics of how to best maintain their homes and invest their money. They do not anticipate what materials they may need and address them only when they must. They can forget their belongings and appointments without having a trusted confidante around to remind them. ELVFs believe they are engaged in their imaginations far too much to be picky about food and clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting


ELVF here 🖐


----------



## HolyMoony

Alana said:


> I'm an ELVF, though after reading the theory, I think I might be an ELFV.


I'm most likely ELVF but ELFV confuses me as I might be ELFV as well.


----------



## xuxi

VLEF


----------



## Internal

I was typed LEVF by the creator. I think that's a huge miss.


----------



## crystalna_49

sorry I replied to the wrong thread 😭


----------

